# 18-24 IDC or Suitcase connectors



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey guys,

Does anyone out there know who might carry suitcase connectors that handle 18-24 gauge wiring. I am using 18 gauge for my bus and the Kato track wiring is 24 gauge. I thought I had connectors for 18-24, but they go up to 22. I only found out after wiring up the layout and the locos struggling at every step. :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Truthfully, I have very little use for these connectors. IMO, they're a crutch and I haven't found them tobe totally reliable.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Personally I prefer to solder the connections. This is permanent and does not come loose over time. For work that may get changed I just twist and tape. If there are mor than three wires to be connected I use a terminal strip.


----------

